
What's the best practice of making non-restful API actions as exceptions? - m1117
What do you think is the rule to make non-restful actions in the API controller? Does it make sense make specific actions like &#x27;send&#x27; vs &#x27;create&#x27; occasionally? Does it make sense to break down one huge action &#x27;update&#x27; to several, like &quot;company&#x2F;update&quot; and &quot;company&#x2F;update_payment_method&quot;? What do you think are the rules for this?
======
cdale77
If I truly need a non-restful API endpoint, I don't worry too much about where
to put it, because I'm doing it very rarely.

If I'm trying to break up a larger action into smaller ones often I'll
parameterize the endpoint and use a service object or some sort of abstraction
in the controller to keep the action from getting too big

